# Question regarding new ports.



## saxon3049 (Feb 7, 2010)

Is there a team of developers that concentrate on adding new ports to the tree or is it on a oh that's cool / useful I will port that to FreeBSD? Because there is a text editor I use on windows that I think would be a excellent addition to the tree and that is Notepad++ I know a lot of us use VI or EMACs but I think that this is a excellent GUI alternative to either.


----------



## Oxyd (Feb 7, 2010)

From the Notepad++ page:



> Based on a powerful editing component Scintilla, Notepad++ is written in C++ and uses pure Win32 API and STL which ensures a higher execution speed and smaller program size.



That means it's probably going to cost some non-trivial effort to make it run on non-Windows plattforms.  The Scintilla component is ported to FreeBSD already, but someone would have to port the rest.


----------



## saxon3049 (Feb 7, 2010)

Aww bugger, I really really like that editor on windows and I hoped it would be simple to get it running on FreeBSD.


----------



## aragon (Feb 7, 2010)

I recommend devel/geany as an alternative.


----------



## saxon3049 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks aragon, that looks almost exactly the same.


----------

